
Cryptoassets for individuals – GOV.UK - dmmalam
https://www.gov.uk/government/publications/tax-on-cryptoassets/cryptoassets-for-individuals
======
sparkie
I wonder how many people will base their mining operations in the UK when the
government wants to take their cut.

